# How to play Wii U games on a 3DS



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2015)

Today I will tell you how to play Wii U games on your 3DS
1. Buy a Wii U and a copy of Splatoon
2. Download DOSBOX and type "sudo apt-get install 3ds2wiiu && sudo apt-get update"
3. As that downloads, turn on your Wii U and play some splatoon
4. Uninstall DOSBOX
5. Your 3DS should play Wii U game now.
6. Continue to play Splatoon because it's a fun game.
7. Octoling girl vs Inkling girl, who is best waifu?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## TecXero (Aug 23, 2015)

Considering this is the internet, I think I'll avoid looking up the definition of "waifu".


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> 2. Download DOSBOX and type "sudo apt-get install 3ds2wiiu && sudo apt-get update"


but there's no apt-get on fedora or rhel


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but there's no apt-get on fedora or rhel


You have to use "yum install" then



TecXero said:


> Considering this is the internet, I think I'll avoid looking up the definition of "waifu".


I'm sorry for your loss 




chavosaur said:


> sbndvbh


Not fresh enough


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 23, 2015)

Is STRUYA CFW compatible?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Is STRUYA CFW compatible?


You need to plug into your VLC player first.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 24, 2015)

_*Meanwhile PSVita users play their PS4 games out-of-the-box*

;O;_


----------



## Monado_III (Aug 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You have to use "yum install" then
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss
> ...


It's "dnf install" on F22 now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2015)

Did everything now i am stuck at this wtf


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)

Blue screen of death. Not good mate


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Did everything now i am stuck at this wtf


Press ctrl-alt-home


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Did everything now i am stuck at this wtf


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 29, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Considering this is the internet, I think I'll avoid looking up the definition of "Waifu".


I did some time ago, after watching some anime vines, here what I found;

"Waifu - A term coined by Otaku and Weeaboo alike for their 2D significant others; predominantly anime and video game characters. A Waifu, in contrast to a harem, is the love between one man and his one and only Waifu. You treat your Waifu with the utmost respect and courtesy and most refuse to even fap to their beloved, seeing the act as an insult to the non-existent woman they have committed themselves to." - Urban Dictionary


----------



## TecXero (Aug 29, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I did some time ago, after watching some anime vines, here what I found;
> 
> "Waifu - A term coined by Otaku and Weeaboo alike for their 2D significant others; predominantly anime and video game characters. A Waifu, in contrast to a harem, is the love between one man and his one and only Waifu. You treat your Waifu with the utmost respect and courtesy and most refuse to even fap to their beloved, seeing the act as an insult to the non-existent woman they have committed themselves to." - Urban Dictionary


Weird, but I've seen worse. I generally don't get into anime, outside of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 29, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Weird, but I've seen worse. I generally don't get into anime, outside of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


You are missing out on allot then, here use this as a guide to anime safely.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 29, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> You are missing out on allot then, here use this as a guide to anime safely.


Nah, but thanks anyway. I'm not fond of how fanservicey they tend to be, the heavy exposition dumps a lot of them seem to do, or just draw things out in general. I gave Death Note a chance but there seemed to be far more exposition than there needed to be. Recent examples of shows I tend to like are: Young Justice, Transformers Prime, and Marvel's Agents of SHIELD.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Aug 29, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Nah, but thanks anyway. I'm not fond of how fanservicey they tend to be, the heavy exposition dumps a lot of them seem to do, or just draw things out in general. I gave Death Note a chance but there seemed to be far more exposition than there needed to be. Recent examples of shows I tend to like are: Young Justice, Transformers Prime, and Marvel's Agents of SHIELD.


I know how yea feel fanservice is the bane of anime, try Durarara a fanservice free anime.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

The patch still walks though.


----------



## TecXero (Aug 29, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


> I know how yea feel fanservice is the bane of anime, try Durarara a fanservice free anime.


I'll check it out if it has a decent dub, thanks. I generally only watch shows while I'm working on other things. If I have time to just focus on a show, I'd rather be playing a game instead.


----------



## Flame (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 29, 2015)

Flame said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 29, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 24154


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> pen


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 24155



Divide by Zero:


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 1, 2015)

Does this actually work?


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 1, 2015)

DoubleeDee said:


> Does this actually work?


It walks just fine


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 1, 2015)

Omg i cant beleive it actually worked!! Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing!
I had more success with ps4 discs though..with splatoon it downgraded my n3ds


----------



## TecXero (Sep 1, 2015)

puss2puss said:


> Omg i cant beleive it actually worked!! Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing!
> I had more success with ps4 discs though..with splatoon it downgraded my n3ds


I hate it when that happens. Did it downgrade it to a squid or a kid? Squids aren't too bad, but kids are awful. Squids you can at least sell or eat, while you get into trouble with the law when you try to sell or eat kids.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 10, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Octoling girl vs Inkling girl, who is best waifu?


I want to cram my cock into an Ocotling in octopus form.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I want to cram my cock into an Ocotling in octopus form.


Good for you!


----------

